# IE Tweaker Fix/repair/tweak internet explorer



## ritesh.techie (Dec 26, 2009)

*IE Tweaker* is a freebie that will help to fix various issues with Internet Explorer. It has also a great number of fixes/tweaks that will help you to enable/disable any options with ease and without getting in to registry. IE Tweaker will be a great utility for those, who don’t want to play with the Windows registry.



> Most of the PowerToys will work for the previous versions of Internet Explorer also. However, we have tested only on IE7, and IE8. Some tweaks may not work with previous versions like InPrivate Browsing because they aren’t available in that version.



*IE Tweaker has the following menu options, which caters you with 90+ tweaks, and fixes:*

*Browsing Options* – This menu option helps you to quickly turn off/on the following:

Smooth Scrolling, Clear type font, Animation, Sounds, Picture Display, Automatic Image resizing

*Clear Junk Files* - This option will help you to quickly remove all the temporary IE files, cookies, history, passwords, and AutoComplete data.

*Tweak IE* – Tweak IE menu has the following tabs:

    * *Basic Tweaks* – Offers you the basic tweaks such as Turn off/on Menu bar, Favorite bar, Tabbed browsing, Full screen mode, Caret Browsing support etc.,
    * *Browser Menus* – Helps you to disable/enable the Browser Menus
    * *Toolbars* – Helps you to hide/unhide the various options on the bars and also the bars itself such as Status bar, command bar etc
    * *Control Panel* – Helps you to hide/unhide the various tabs in Tools -> Internet Options.
    * *Advanced* – Helps you to Turn off/on various options such as Compatibity view etc., and also allows you to change the IE Title, and Default download directory options.

*Restrictions* – This menu option has the following tabs:

    * *Restrictions tab* – Provides you various restriction options such as Changing default search provider, Add-ons management, Autocomplete features etc.,
    * *Settings tab* – Restricts the users to change various settings.

*Security* – Allows you to enable/disable options such as InPrivate Browsing, Filtering etc.,
*
Repair* – Repair menu option provides you various options to repair/fix various issues that you have with Internet Explorer.

In addition to it we have also provided desktop Shortcuts for various modes of Internet Explorer in Shortcuts Folder.

However, we recommends to backup the Windows Registry and create a Restore point before using IE Tweaker. This will help you to restore to a previous condition, when you feel that the option didn’t work as expected.

Please refer the appropriate MS KB articles to know the detailed process of backing up the registry, and creating a restore point as the steps may differ from one Operating system to the other.

You can also use the “Reset to Defaults” button on the welcome page to revert the changes.



> IE Tweaker v1.0 is developed by *me (Mad Geek)*, and published by *IETips.net*.
> 
> *Download* *HomePage*



Minimum requirements – Windows XP (with .NET Framework 3.5)


----------



## ritesh.techie (Dec 27, 2009)

I am thinking of launching it in different languages too any body willing to work


----------

